# Moulding



## alexanderbuzz (Oct 7, 2012)

These are the woods I have, southern yellow pine, red oak, white oak, hickory, sweetgum, chestnut and holly and a few others I have no idea what they are. I think the pine is most likely the easiest wood to make moulding out of but not sure. The lumber ranges up to 16 to 24 inches wide and from 8 feet to 16 feet long. Should I dry the planks and then cut the blanks and make the moulding. What I’m trying to get at if I cut the blanks let say 4 inches wide and plan down to 9/16th and put in the kiln will there be more of a chance for it to twist, bow are whatever or should I dry the 16 to 24 inches boards then cut the blanks and plan then make the moulding which would be better.
I’m just trying to learn from someone who made mistakes and that can give me a little advice on the best way to get the lumber ready to make moulding. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 7, 2012)

I would cut them down to manageable sizes, makes them easy to move around. Then stack and sticker them till dry.
Once they are dry then you can plane them down and add the profiles.

If you plane them first they will shrink smaller then you want them as they dry.
Good luck and happy milling!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> I would cut them down to manageable sizes, makes them easy to move around. Then stack and sticker them till dry.
> Once they are dry then you can plane them down and add the profiles.
> 
> If you plane them first they will shrink smaller then you want them as they dry.
> ...



+1


----------

